# Dungeons & Dragons 5th Edition Psionics Unearthed: Tesseract is Now Available



## Sunsword (Feb 11, 2016)

The Psionics Unearthed serires continues with the teleporing Tesseract!
You were born with the psionic gift of teleportation and have honed your ability over the years, mixing it with your martial training.
As a tesseract, vanishing from one spot to  ambush your enemies comes as naturally to you as walking.

The PDF is available here.


----------

